# Lamancha wether, how big should he be?



## Pamela (Jul 1, 2016)

I have an approximately year old lamancha wether. When will he reach his full size? He has never been sickly, just small. He I about the same size as my 4 month old Nubian buckling. Maybe he's a mini? I need to sell him. What would be a decent asking price?


----------



## TAH (Jul 1, 2016)

I normally sell my wethers for 75-100 dollar's


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 10, 2016)

We sell by the pound if they go for meat.
They don't reach their full size for several years.
By 2 he should be about 175-200 lbs
At one year he could have a big range anywhere from a small 100 lbs to150 lbs


----------



## Pamela (Sep 10, 2016)

I sold him for $80 along with our little kinder/Boer cross wether. I got $80 for him as well. Then I turned right around and put that money towards 4 beautiful full blood Boer doelings to breed to my buck. Boers sell the best around here. I love goats, and would like a bit of money, so why not?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 10, 2016)

Pamela said:


> I love goats, and would like a bit of money, so why not?


I'm sorry Pamela, I think you have that wrong..........I thought folks who want to loose money get into goats?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Pamela (Sep 10, 2016)

That's why I said, a bit of money. We've raised animals of some kind or the other for 23 years. I don't think we've ever made a dime, with the exception of the kid's 4h projects. Even there, we've probably lost more than we've made. Oh well. The joy is in the journey, right?


----------

